# Qatar Airways Hiring ProcessHi,



## suman_e (May 9, 2015)

Hi,

does anyone have any experience on Qatar Airways hiring process. 

I have recently applied to a senior manager position. I have 10 years of work experience and skill sets that exactly match with the Job Description. However, i have recently made a job shift in my country. Will that be a hindrance to my candidature?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I've moved your enquiry to a more 'regional' forum where you may well get the response you're looking for.


----------



## karen845 (Oct 4, 2016)

Suman, how far into the recruitment process are you? Any news?


----------



## tahir (May 12, 2009)

Would also like to know how quick they get back to you


----------



## project (May 16, 2017)

Hi there :yo:.. i applied also in Qatar Airways for *Corporate Services Coordinator* last Jan.18, 2017.. My online application in their career web page has been change to "under review" but until now, i haven't receive any call or email from them. I think QA and Emirate/Dnata hiring process are almost identical (you need to wait for lifetime :biggrin1:  )


----------

